# PM 932 mill light



## rherrell (Oct 19, 2017)

I found a great LED ring light that will fit most milling machines. It's sold by Tormach and you can see it here...     https://www.tormach.com/store/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=32700

It's only $32 and it gives off plenty of light, not REAL bright like a 100W bulb but enough for me. It's simple to mount and remove for cleaning and the switch has two magnets that allow you to put it just about anywhere.

Here's some photos...






























I didn't get a photo of it but it works off a wall wart, like a phone charger.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 19, 2017)

I bought one of those from Tormach for my PM45. I personally did not like it & returned it. Very convenient though, good price, & does the job!


----------



## jer (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm going to see if it will fit my Super-Max. Thanks


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 20, 2017)

I found and bought a 30 LED sewing machine light for my PM25, it magnets on the right side of the head, lives behind the spindle and lights the work area well.  Something like $13.00, 120 V.


----------



## jer (Oct 20, 2017)

Sounds good, tell me more Tom.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 20, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Sewing...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Under $10, free shipping. Can't beat it.


----------

